# Need a dog



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,
I'm looking for a labrador puppy suitable for bird hunting.
Thanks!


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

Holly Huryn said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a labrador puppy suitable for bird hunting.
> Thanks!


Where are you located? Maranatha Kennels in Buxton Maine breeds/trains labs for hunting and USAR/detection work. Great dogs, great people.


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Michele. I am in British Columbia Canada, however, don't mind importing a dog if I find what I am looking for.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Holly,

You might try these guys...they are in BC. They are donating a lab pup for avalanche to someone I work with. I have not seen the dogs in person, but it looks as though they compete in field events.

http://eromit.com/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Holly Huryn said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a labrador puppy suitable for bird hunting.
> Thanks!


Holly, the board members are seriously falling down on the job here so I guess it is up to me to ask a few very pertinent questions. Have you been properly evaluated to see if you are going to be a dogworthy owner? How many titles have been put on you to date? Do you have any temperament issues and do you have any conformation or health issues? A picture would really help. What are your training qualifications. Do you have a fenced yard with adequate space? How many hours a day do you have to devote to a new dog? Can you offer the dog a good diet? You have to understand, these are very important questions because there are more bird dogs in the world than there are people to hunt them already. You also have to understand, anything you do with a dog, even though you don't have one yet, we make our business.


Holly, it's all in fun(for me and a few others). It was suggested I do a weekly satire and this is it.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Holly, the board members are seriously falling down on the job here so I guess it is up to me to ask a few very pertinent questions. Have you been properly evaluated to see if you are going to be a dogworthy owner? How many titles have been put on you to date? Do you have any temperament issues and do you have any conformation or health issues? A picture would really help. What are your training qualifications. Do you have a fenced yard with adequate space? How many hours a day do you have to devote to a new dog? Can you offer the dog a good diet? You have to understand, these are very important questions because there are more bird dogs in the world than there are people to hunt them already. You also have to understand, anything you do with a dog, even though you don't have one yet, we make our business.
> 
> 
> Holly, it's all in fun(for me and a few others). It was suggested I do a weekly satire and this is it.


=D>=D>

You are naughty today too!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Have you been properly evaluated to see if you are going to be a dogworthy owner? .... Do you have any temperament issues and do you have any conformation or health issues?


Also, don't forget (just for general board participation) to ask about thresholds. :lol:


Welcome, Holly.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

OMG, yes, the thresholds. Holly, how are your thresholds. You know you have to have a specific threshold to work a lab properly.

And yes.....Welcome Holly!


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Don,

Well, I'm going to try to answer as honestly as possible. 
As I sit here with my 4 dogs ( 2 gsd's, a belgiun malinois and a cattle dog - all of whom have worked, competed or otherwise been engaged with training at some point) and a larege plate of bacon, they are clearly letting my know that I am a dogworthy owner, but only apparently until the bacon runs out (but whatever, I'm really really good with bribes, I'll come up with something else).
My titles are as follows :
- two time breeding bitch champion( you'd have to ask my other half for more clarification on this, as I was just a recipient and deliverer)
( I would list my other titles, but really, what more do you need to know than that?)

Do we have to delve into the temperment issue's, becuase you know, it could take awhile, but a short list would have to contain that I'm very stubborn and need a very strong handler who's not scared to give a good correction.
I'll be certain to submit a photo to prove that I am genetically superior to most in terms of conformation and health, I can even walk on my hands for like 5 feet!!! (yes, it's amazing, I know - I've even been known to do the odd headstand!)
My training qualifications are AWESOME! I have just, all on my OWN WITH NO HELP, retrained a 45 year old male who's secret belief was that he should be waited on hand and foot. Now as you can imagine, this wasnt' easy, but my persistance paid off and now said male regularly washes the dishes EVERY SINGLE day and makes wife a cocktail, WITHOUT BEING ASKED, while she relaxes on the couch after a very taxing day of eating bonbons!!! ( no treats or corrections required! Please keep this info to yourself Don, otherwise I am certain i will have a line up of wives and significant others at my door to take this course and frankly, I just don't have the time right now - I'm busy with the cocktails and bonbons) After acheiving this, can you imagine what I can do with a simple dog?!?!

I'm not sure how much time I can devote to the dog or how much of the yard he can have because I'm currently working on another huge project with said 45 year old male - I'm not sure what this project is, but obviously I have a talent for retraining others mistakes, so I must capitalize on this talent. ( for the benifit of all mankind, of course, not just for me). But the dog will certainly be an integral part of my plan ( the male must be excercised so that he's still nice to look at so perhaps the dog can take him for walks)

Ok Don, I hope that this answers all of your pertinent questions as to whether or not I am a suitable bird dog owner. Let me know if I can give you any more information!


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Holly, looks like you passed the initiation with flying colors, just jumped right in there and held your own. Awesome! When you said 2 GSDs, a Mal and a ACD, I thought, gosh is she in my living room?!? (with the addition of a DS). None with flop ears here yet. Welcome and hope you visit here often.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Holly Huryn said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Well, I'm going to try to answer as honestly as possible.
> As I sit here with my 4 dogs ( 2 gsd's, a belgiun malinois and a cattle dog - all of whom have worked, competed or otherwise been engaged with training at some point) and a larege plate of bacon, they are clearly letting my know that I am a dogworthy owner, but only apparently until the bacon runs out (but whatever, I'm really really good with bribes, I'll come up with something else).
> ...


HA HA....hey Don.....SO THERE!!! BAM!!

GREAT job Holly!!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LMAO. That's great Holly. Just go with the flow. Thoroughly enjoyed your post but I get the feeling you may have read some of the other recent threads to boot. It is like you knew what this satire was about. If you can train a 45 year old male to do the dishes, surely you can get a do to retrieve birds.


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Don,

Nope, have not read any other threads, YET - but I think I'll browse around now that it sounds intersting!LOL

I am actually involved in French Ringsport, the lab is for a friend who just lost his hunting dog to old age, he just wanted some help in finding a good dog.

Happy to meet you Don!


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,
I second the Maranatha Kennels in Buxton Maine suggestion. Just got back from there and was so very impressed. For those of you that know me and my pointy eared dogs..no i have not turned..but impresses never the less


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

Try tiger mountain pointing labs in Ellensburg WA. they have some pretty cool dogs, and are very wonderful to work with. they really care about their dogs and try to match them up appropriately. the dogs seem to have some good longevity. My late father's black lab is ten and a half and still bounding around the yard just fine. 

http://www.pointinglabs.com/pages/home

CJ Neubert


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I worked for http://www.silver-brook.com/puppies.html for a while when I lived in VA. I really disliked labs most of my life...until I met their labs. Balanced and livable, but extreme hunters. Some incredibly high drive dogs.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> I worked for http://www.silver-brook.com/puppies.html for a while when I lived in VA. I really disliked labs most of my life...until I met their labs. Balanced and livable, but extreme hunters. Some incredibly high drive dogs.


i have hunted with some silverbrook dogs on several occasions. i know a guy who i sometimes hunt ducks with who has one that about 4 and another that's just turned 8. FANTASTIC DUCK DOGS!!!! in all caps because if we were talking about this in person i would have yelled it. 

I dont own a retireiver becuase I don't like them and i know way too many people i hunt with that have awesome labs for ducks that i dont need my own. however if i did want one silverbrook would be my first inquiry. it helps im like 45 min south on 95 from them, but even if i wasn't local id still check them out.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> I worked for http://www.silver-brook.com/puppies.html for a while when I lived in VA. I really disliked labs most of my life...until I met their labs. Balanced and livable, but extreme hunters. Some incredibly high drive dogs.


I like the pedigrees of these dogs. Nice hunting lines. Looks like they concentrate on yellows though?


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone - this gives me a start!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> I like the pedigrees of these dogs. Nice hunting lines. Looks like they concentrate on yellows though?


I think yellows are her personal preference, but she has some chocolates and blacks as well. Very, very nice dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The duck hunters I've talked with like the yellow because it blends better with the dead grass/reeds around their boat blinds. I have no idea how factual or important that is.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

it is factual. some working line chessie's (and other workin retreivers i'd bet) are bred specifically for the "deadgrass" off yellow coat. when you're hunting in marshes, swamps, riverbeds, etc the dead grass and weeds along water are often the closest tall cover to the water and hence the best place to shoot ducks from. sometimes they also have what you'd call a "sedge" coat which is almost like a red tipped deadgrass coat. All the deadgrass and sedge dogs i have met were always from working lines and did the job nicely. in alot of prime duck shooting spots a black or dark brown dog would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Feb 3, 2010)

We don't have any puppies available at the moment, but thanks for the plug Jennifer 

If you aren't opposed to travelling or shipping a puppy, I would look hard at this litter in Oregon: 

http://www.cosmicbluegenes.com/Litters.html

Barb is a great breeder and this line is outstanding. One of our males came from this kennel and he is brilliant - smart, birdy, super drive but very relaxed in the house, and a marking machine. Ultra athletic. Great hunting dogs with potential to excel in competition (field trials, hunt tests, agility, etc) if that's your thing. These dogs seem to mature pretty early too, which is a bonus if you're looking for a hunting buddy for this fall.

Cheers,
Erin Lynes
Eromit Labradors


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

also, www.windwagonretrievers.com have 2 litters due early april. my sister and BIL own the kennel, but i've seen both bitches at home and trial, and both are great (though i'm ittle biased toward Majik--talk about 100# of dynamite in a 45# body!!).


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Ann!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

no problem holly--the more info you can get in this business, the better off you are


----------



## Steve Pinder (Feb 5, 2010)

i can get one for you.
what can you afford ?


----------

